# Gary Parrish Ten Future prospects for Team USA



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

LINk​ 
Seems like a pretty weak list(especially Noah,McRoberts and Aaron Gray) even beside the fact that this team is more or less set for Beijing with the 20 odd players in the current talent pool.I don't mean that these guys won't be good players,but how many of them are going to be good enough to displace someone we already have on the 20 man developmental roster.​
Oden certainly will have a role in the Olympics,but it's hard for me to see how many of these other guys will merit much consideration in the immediate future.I only talk about players I've really seen,so I just say that over half our current roster will be in their prime for at least another six years which takes us to Beijing and whereever the Olympics are in 2012.Kobe would be pretty old in another six years of course​


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Noah is so goddamn overrated. He'll be lucky if he makes an all-star team let alone gets a chance to rep the USA.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Would Noah consider playing for France instead of the US?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Would Noah consider playing for France instead of the US?


I doubt he'd choose to play for France instead of USA. But if he wasnt chosen for a future team USA then I wouldnt be shocked to see him play for France.


----------



## ltsook (Jun 8, 2003)

France needs a shooter, not another leaper. These guys can't shoot to save their lives.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Noah is a good player as long as his role is kept in proper perspective. Noah is nothing more than a role player; however, due to his wild look, eccentric personality and family history he's a great story. All of these factors play into people confusing him with being an elite player. However, I will say, must basketball fans understand this, but it's the media who is so enamored with him that raises him to higher levels.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

ralaw said:


> Noah is a good player as long as his role is kept in proper perspective. Noah is nothing more than a role player; however, due to his wild look, eccentric personality and family history he's a great story. All of these factors play into people confusing him with being an elite player. However, I will say, must basketball fans understand this, but it's the media who is so enamored with him that raises him to higher levels.



You are 100% right about this.

Heres my opnion about the main topic:

McRoberts could work out because he is a Dukie and his play translates well to FIBA ball. Kevin Durant would be a great addition because of his shooting and length. Paul Harris is like a Ron Artest without all of the problems so he would probably help. I highly doubt Noah would help us much.


----------

